# I have been to the Doctors



## 15277 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi all,I went to the doctors today and she suggested the IBS could be an anxitey thing and has put me on (Amitriptyline) Does anybody used these tablets who tell me about them? (please)I am also having a blood test to check if I have a problem with Wheat, things are getting sorted slowley.ThanksWally


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Yes I take 30-40 mg/elavil/ day for IBS pain. It helps lessen the pain in my expereince. You have to play w/the dosage to come up with the right one for you. Dr's usually start pts on a low dose like 10 mg. It can take up to 6 weeks to notice any improvement.From what I have read many gastros feel that elavil is the best drug for abdominal pain/IBS pain. There are several meds similar to it if elavil doesnt agree with you. It can make you tired at first so take it at bedtime.Just to be clear, I don't take elavil for anxiety, but I do take a small does of paxil which IMO helps the elavil work cause I'm less anxious.


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

As a male, I had a lot of unpleasant side effects with Elavil including impotence and just feeling very dazed much of the time, like I needed someone to throw cold water on me to help me "snap out of it". I went instead to Paxil and Lorazepam and the side effects are more agreeable (I have longer potency rather than none, and at times I feel sleepy but use the occasion to review my 100 Day Audio Tapes and grab a fast snooze).


----------

